# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  (صور بحرية)من متحف الامام الرضا

## نبراس،،،

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
هذه بعض الصور البحرية التي التقطهاا من متحف الامام الرضا سلام الله علييه 
اذا الله رزقكم الوصوول لا يفوتكم المتحف فيه اشيااء جمييله جدا جدا 

هذه سمكة الشيطاان في الاسفل تعريف للسمكة
 

 


هذه صدفه بحريه مكتووب عليهاا اسم الله
 


نوع من السمك ينفخ نفسه عندما يشعر بالخطر
 

 

هذه ام الربياان لكن ضخمه 
 


هذه ربياانه ايضا ضخمة
 

مزهرية جمييله مصممه بأصداف بحريه
 


ايضا مزهرية راائعه مصممة بالاصداف البحرية 
 


اسمااك محنطه 
 


اصدااف بحريه ضخمة وجمييله جدا
 



 


 
 

 

 

 


اتمننى ان ينال تصويري على اعجاابكم واذا حصلت ردوود مشجعه انزل لكم صور 
من متحف القران وفيهاا قران بخط الامام علي والامام الحسن سلام الله عليهما
وغير ذلك من الصور الجمييله
تقبلو تحياتي دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يسلمو خيو نبراس


يااااااااااالله ننتظر بكل شوق كل مايخص أهل البيت عليهم السلام


تصوير رائع جدا وواضح ما امزح ؟؟؟جد والله
*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

تسلم إيديك علصور الحلوه ذكرتني بزيارتي الأولى للرضا عليه السلام ماخليت قرنه في المتاحف إثنيناتهم إلا رحتها چني ملهوفه عالفرجه
أما هذي سمكة الشيطان في كل زاويه ليها أثر وشبيه مره عاجبتنهم مدري ليش 
يالله جيب ماعندك خلنا نتفرج ونذكر مشينا في تلك البقعه الطاهره رزقنا الله وإياكم شرف العود ثم العود 
والشفاعه من مولانا غريب طوس أبي الحسن علي بن موسى الرضا

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهااار
يسلموووو اخووي العزيز *نـــــــبراااس*
حـــــــركــــــــــاااات تجنننننننننننننننن 
التصوييييييييييييير رهيييييييييييييب تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاااافيه 
لقد ارجعت لنا الذكرياااات الرااائعه  :embarrest: 
صووور جناااان بجد رحم الله والديك
ورزقنا الله واياكم الوصووول والعوووده والشفااااعه من اهل البيت عليهم السلام
بس خيي ليش ماوضغت اسمك عليهم :bigsmile:  :embarrest:  ..
اممم تعرف بس تحب النحااااسه :wacko:   :toung: ههههه شكله الكف وااااصل :cool: 
ننتظر التكملللللللللله بشووووق لاطوووول اكيييد فيه تفااعل كميائي وفزيااائي 
دمتم بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## اسيرة شوق

حلووين مرره


سبحـان اللهـ 

..

رووعهـ هالأشياء

ودي ازور هالمتحف

..

يعطيك العافيهـ خيي نبرااس

على التصوير


تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
تصوير حلووو والله عشت الجو
ماشاءالله على صفاء قلبك اخي قمي...

الله يرزقنا وياكم العود والوصل الى تلك البقعه الطاهر...
رحم الله والديك عن النار والعذاب
في ميزان حسناتك

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق الامام ابن الامام وبحق اخته
المظلومه فاطمة المعصومه

السنه وكل سنه .... وعليكم بالف عافيهــ
دمت كما انت ببياض قلبك...

انتظر الباقي وكل شوق...

----------


## ابو طارق

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*صور جميلة ورائعة* 

*تشكر ابني* 

*نبراس* 
*على هذا الجهد في نقل هذه اللوحات من مكان بعيد*
*من متحف الأمام الرضا عليه السلام* 
*ونسئل الله زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة * 
*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
صور في قمة الروعة
عليكم بالعافية يارب
زيارة الامام الرضا وزيآرة هآ لآماكن ..
مرة حلوين
وإن شاء الله الله يكتب لينا
نروح نزور الامام الرضا ونشوف هالاماكان الحلوة
بالتوفيق يارب ..
وفي إنتظار المزيد من الصور ..

----------


## hope

*الصور مره روعه*
*تسلم ايدك خيي عالتصوير* 

*عاد ننتظر كل الي عندك من صور* 

*يعطيك الف عافيه يارب* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مشكورة غناتى على الصور
رزقنا اللة واياكم العودة الى مرقد الامام
علية السلام 
ونتطر باقى الصور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*صور رااائعه ومرتبه*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم زيارة الامام الرضا وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم*
*ونرووح ونشوووف هالمعرض الحلووو*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*ويسلم دياااااتك ع التصوير الرهيييب*
*وبانتظاار باقي الصوور*
*دمت موفق*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

صور راااااااااااائعة جدا

شوقتنا عن جد
عليك بالعافية 

بس سؤال
الريحة هناك شلون؟؟ نحيسة مو ههه

يعطيك العافية 
وزيارة مقبولة

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *يسلمو خيو نبراس*
> 
> 
> *يااااااااااالله ننتظر بكل شوق كل مايخص أهل البيت عليهم السلام*
> 
> 
> *تصوير رائع جدا وواضح ما امزح ؟؟؟جد والله*
> *هذا من ذووقكم*



 
بحرالعجائب
ان شاء الله خييه
 اليووم انزل جزاء جمييل 
من الصوور انتظرووني
 دمتيبخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> تسلم إيديك علصور الحلوه ذكرتني بزيارتي الأولى للرضا عليه السلام ماخليت قرنه في المتاحف إثنيناتهم إلا رحتها چني ملهوفه عالفرجه
> أما هذي سمكة الشيطان في كل زاويه ليها أثر وشبيه مره عاجبتنهم مدري ليش 
> يالله جيب ماعندك خلنا نتفرج ونذكر مشينا في تلك البقعه الطاهره رزقنا الله وإياكم شرف العود ثم العود 
> والشفاعه من مولانا غريب طوس أبي الحسن علي بن موسى الرضا



 

حساسه بزياده
اهلا بك خييه في هذه الصفحه 
والله يرزقكم الوصوول يارب
وهذي السمكه عااجبتنهم لانهاا غريبه 
وتجدب كثيير من الزواار للمتحف،،،
اليووم ان شاء الله انزل جزء
 دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهااار
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهااار 
> يسلموووو اخووي العزيز *نـــــــبراااس*
> حـــــــركــــــــــاااات تجنننننننننننننننن 
> التصوييييييييييييير رهيييييييييييييب تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاااافيه 
> هذا من دووقكم الرفيييع
> لقد ارجعت لنا الذكرياااات الرااائعه 
> صووور جناااان بجد رحم الله والديك
> ...



 

فرح 
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره 
وان شاء الله اليووم انزل جزء جمييل من الصوور
تحياتي لكم 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> حلووين مرره
> 
> 
> سبحـان اللهـ 
> 
> ..
> 
> رووعهـ هالأشياء
> 
> ...



 
اسيرة شوق
اهلا بك خييه 
والله يرزقكم الوصوول يارب
 تحياتي لكم 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> تصوير حلووو والله عشت الجو
> ماشاءالله على صفاء قلبك اخي قمي...
> هذا كله من دووقكم خييه
> 
> الله يرزقنا وياكم العود والوصل الى تلك البقعه الطاهر...
> رحم الله والديك عن النار والعذاب
> ووالديك يارب
> ...



دمعة طفله يتيمه
اهلا بك خييه حقيقة 
يسعدني كثيير توااجدكم 
كل الشكر لك ولطييب اصلك
ورحم الله واالديك 
تحيااتي لكم 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *صور جميلة ورائعة* 
> *هذا من دوقكم الرفييع* 
> *تشكر ابني*  
> *نبراس* 
> *على هذا الجهد في نقل هذه اللوحات من مكان بعيد*
> *من متحف الأمام الرضا عليه السلام* 
> ...



 
*ابو طارق*
*اهلا بالواالد العزييز*
* مشكوور على هذه الزياره العطره*
*دمت بالف خيير*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> 
> صور في قمة الروعة
> من دووقكم خييه
> عليكم بالعافية يارب
> زيارة الامام الرضا وزيآرة هآ لآماكن ..
> الله يرزقكم الوصوول يارب
> مرة حلوين
> وإن شاء الله الله يكتب لينا
> ...



 
همس الصمت
كل الشكر لك خييه 
على هذه الزياره العطره 
تقبلي تحيااتي 
دمتيبالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *الصور مره روعه*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك خيي عالتصوير* 
> *تسلمي خييه* 
> *عاد ننتظر كل الي عندك من صور* 
> *ان شاءءالله*  
> *يعطيك الف عافيه يارب* 
> 
> *دمت بخير*



 
hope
مشكووره خييه على
 تعطيرك هذه الصفحه
تحياتي لكم 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مشكورة غناتى على الصور
> رزقنا اللة واياكم العودة الى مرقد الامام
> علية السلام 
> ونتطر باقى الصور



 

مريم المقدسة
كل الشكر لك خييه ولزيارتك 
تحيااتي لكم 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> ]*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *صور رااائعه ومرتبه*
> *رزقنا الله وإياكم زيارة الامام الرضا وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم*
> *ونرووح ونشوووف هالمعرض الحلووو*
> *ان شاء الله* 
> *الله يعطيك الف عااافيه*
> *ويسلم دياااااتك ع التصوير الرهيييب*
> *هذا من دووقكم خييه*
> ...



 
شذى الزهراء
مشكووور ه خييه على
 تعطيير هذه الصفحه 
تحيااتي لكم 
دمتيبالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> صور راااااااااااائعة جدا
> هذا من دووقكم
> 
> شوقتنا عن جد
> عليك بالعافية 
> 
> ...



 
نوارة الدنيا
اهلا بك خييه ومشكووره على هذي الطله 
والله يرزقكم الوصوول يارب
اقوول ... ريحة الحرم جنه 
بس ريحت الي خبركم به عدااب ههه
تحيااتي لكم 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## أمينه

صور رائعة أخي نبراس  وفي إنتظار البقيه

والله يعطيك ألف عافيه 

وقلدناك الدعاء والزيارة ونسألك الدعاء 



تقبل تحياتي 


هذه أنا 

أمينه

----------


## واحد فاضي

*بجد بجد رااااااااااااااائع*

*الله يهنيك بجوار ضامن الجنان* 

*نسألكم الدعاء والزيارة*

*فمان الله*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> صور رائعة أخي نبراس وفي إنتظار البقيه
> 
> والله يعطيك ألف عافيه  
> وقلدناك الدعاء والزيارة ونسألك الدعاء 
> 
> 
> 
> تقبل تحياتي  
> 
> ...



 
امينه
مشكووره خييه على هذي الطله 
تحياتي لك
دمتيبخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *بجد بجد رااااااااااااااائع*
> 
> *الله يهنيك بجوار ضامن الجنان*  
> *نسألكم الدعاء والزيارة* 
> 
> *فمان الله*



 
واحد فاضي
اهلا بك اخي العزييز 
وان شاء الله ما نسينااكم من الدعااء
كل الشكر لك ولزيارتك
دمت بخيير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله ع التصووير مرره وااضح 
الله يعطيك العافيه على هيك طررح وهيك تذكيرر باللي رحنااه
عااد احنااا ما رحناااه الا آخر يووم لينا في الزياره خخخ
بس خسااره ذااك اليووم ما حملت كاميرتي معااي :( 
وتصوير الجواااال زفت خخخ
بس بجد كااان المتحف روووعه 
رزقنا الله وايااكم زيارة الائمة في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخره 
يسلموو اخوي ع التصوير الرووعه لا خلا ولا عدم 
وننتظر جديدك المميز
موفق لكل خيرررر
دمت بود

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
حلووووووووووووووووين
كتير كتير يسلموا ع الطرح الجميل
تحياااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## Habit Roman

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية خيي نبراس

صورجد رائعة تصوير حلو وروعه 

مع اني عايشه في ايران واروح مشهد ولكن ولا مرة رحت المتحف

ان شاء الله بعد اسبوعين بروح مشهد وبزور المتحف

ويسلموا على الصور 

تحياتي لك

----------


## loveme1407

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ما شاااء الله ع التصووير مرره وااضح 
> هذا من دووقكم 
> الله يعطيك العافيه على هيك طررح وهيك تذكيرر باللي رحنااه
> عااد احنااا ما رحناااه الا آخر يووم لينا في الزياره خخخ
> بس خسااره ذااك اليووم ما حملت كاميرتي معااي :( 
> 
> ...



 

عوامية صفوانية
كل الشكر لك خييه ولزيارتك العطره 
والله يرزقكم الوصوول السنة وكل سنه يارب
 دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مساء الخير..
> مساء وصباح الخيير خييه
> 
> حلووووووووووووووووين
> كتير كتير يسلموا ع الطرح الجميل
> دوقكم احلااا
> 
> تحياااتو..سمورهـ



سموورهـ
مشكووره خييه زيارتكم
تحيااتي لكم 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية خيي نبراس
> 
> صورجد رائعة تصوير حلو وروعه 
> هذا من دوقش خييه 
> 
> مع اني عايشه في ايران واروح مشهد ولكن ولا مرة رحت المتحف
> 
> ان شاء الله بعد اسبوعين بروح مشهد وبزور المتحف
> هاااه خييه لا تنسينا من الدعاا زين
> ...



 
Habit Roman
اهلا بك اخييتي 
اشكر لك هذه الزياره 
تقبلي تحيااتي 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو



 
oveme1407
اشكر لك هذه الزياره 
تحياتي لكم
 دمتي بخير

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموا
تحياتي 
مضراوي

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يسلموا
> تحياتي 
> مضراوي



 
كل الشكر لك ولزياارتك العطره 
دم بخيير

----------


## سفر

مشكوور خيووو على هالصور الحلووووووووه تقبل تحيااتي

----------


## أموله

يسلمووو

تصوير روووعه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مشكوور خيووو على هالصور الحلووووووووه تقبل تحيااتي



 
كل الشكر لك خيي هلى هذه الزياره 
تحياتي لكم دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يسلمووو
> 
> تصوير روووعه



مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره
تحياتي لكم دمتي بخيير

----------

